# best places to get pics printed off



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi guys i have loads of photos to get printed off as we just got married and all the honeymoon pics, our photographer has given us the rights to the pics and there all on cd plus my friend who is semi pro took loads for us.

Where is the best online please to get them printed off. Quality is not that important as the best ones we will get redo, its more for proofs if you know what i mean. 

Also anyone know somewhere good to get them printed to canvas ? 

thanks

Mat


----------



## SimonB (Mar 3, 2009)

I tend to use http://www.photobox.co.uk they have a quick turn around and the pictures are always high quality.

I know they do canvas prints but I've never bought one.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

canvas or big poster - www.posterxxl.co.uk


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Another vote from me for Photobox.

I have used them a couple of times & the quality has been spot on everytime :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

costco desktop kiosk if your a member


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

togsprint.com


----------



## icedub (Nov 11, 2005)

For canvas and top quality prints, these guys are very good and used by pro's. The company is BPD Photech and based in Warrington.

http://www.bpdphotech.com/


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

BPD: very professional, not cheap
Photobox: turn OFF autocorrect 
Loxley Colour have a very good reputation for large prints at a decent price
Peak imaging also have a good rep.

Bret


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

snoop69 said:


> Another vote from me for Photobox.
> 
> I have used them a couple of times & the quality has been spot on everytime :thumb:


^ as above :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I had a Jessops email today - http://photo.jessops.com/prints.htm

For 50 free 6x4 prints, enter FIFTYFREE in the voucher code during order process.

Or they are also doing 40 free prints for new customers.

For half price Posters & Canvas - http://photo.jessops.com/prints.htm enter FIFTYPOST or FIFTYCANV

Offer closes 30/06/09.

May be of some use to you.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

photobox mate¬! used them loads of times and has been great service.


----------

